#ubuntu-ports 2006-07-16
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-ports.log
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-ports.log
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-ports.log
(fabbione/#ubuntu-ports) test
<braddr> pass
#ubuntu-ports 2007-07-10
<jbailey> lamont: Lalala how's things?
<lamont> latest kernel is building atm
<jbailey> Is there a newer -7?
<lamont> -8.15
<lamont> mind you, it's ftbfs on amd64, so hope is kinda sketchy atm
<jbailey> Eh, handy.
* jbailey looks at the changelog to see if the patch made it.
<jbailey> I haven't seen a fix commited notification.
<lamont> well, if it's not, then definitely pester for -8.16, eh?
<jbailey> I'm pestering in the kernel channel.
<lamont> so I should just nuke the 8.15 build?
<jbailey> Yes.
<jbailey> And it's FTBFS on ppc and sparc.
<jbailey> So it's NFG anyway.
<jbailey> lamont: I'm looking for cheap <$100/month colo in SF for my hppa boxes.
<jbailey> If I can't find some, do you have access to cheap colo anywhere near you?
<lamont> 1U, metered, $100/mo here
<jbailey> Hmm
* jbailey tries to remember if the a500 is 1u
<lamont> ISTR 30 kbits/sec on 95th percentile for the meter
<lamont> 2U
<jbailey> Hmm
<jbailey> Anything more than $100 a month is more than I'm willing to put out for this hobby.
<lamont> OTOH, the nice man at Qwest told me that they might be able to give me DSL end of september.
<lamont> I'm debating how much I believe him
<jbailey> You can get DSL.
<jbailey> It just won't be faster than the string and tin cans that you have now. ;)
<lamont> no string
<jbailey> Heh =)
<lamont> DSL won't be metered...
<jbailey> Aren't you 15km from the CO?
<lamont> < 17250 feet from the RT
<lamont> and ISTR the spec really says 18000
<lamont> they have been claiming 15000
<jbailey> interesting.
<lamont> which may just mean that the infrastructure isn't quite ready for it
<lamont> it == more customers
<jbailey> Well, if this comes true, got room for a spare a500 and zx6000? =)
<lamont> I think we could make room
<jbailey> Need 4 network ports. =)
<lamont> that part is no issue.
<jbailey> The ia64 could, I suspect, be powered down most of the time.
<lamont> given the machines, a little help with the power and bw bill wouldn't hurt.
<jbailey> Yup.
<lamont> I fear that I run on the order of 100KWh/day
<jbailey> Are you time-of-day metered?
<lamont> no
<lamont> I could be, but it would cost more
<jbailey> Right.  Just if you already were, we could test suspend-to-disk on the boxes are particular times of days. =)
<lamont> oh gag.
<lamont> we could do that anyway... it's the cron'ed wakeup thing that I want to see...
<jbailey> The ia64 supports wake-on-lan, anyway.
<lamont> there's always lan traffic
<jbailey> wake-on-lan is a particular packet sent to a particular mac address.
<jbailey> So, let's keep this in mind.  If I can wind up feeding you less than $100/month for having basically two build boxes on your site, that would be lovely.
* lamont uses the tried and true method for killing the build: rm -rf build-gutsy-stage0/chroot-gutsy-stage0/build/buildd/linux-source-2.6.22-2.6.22/
<jbailey> They're just way too noisy to keep in a small SF apartment.
<lamont> heh
<lamont> jbailey: glibc building on bld-4, fwiw
<jbailey> Thanks.  I hadn't noticed that doko'd uploaded.
<jbailey> bld-5 is still chugging away on gcj for me.  Again. =)
* lamont wonders if the new glibc wants the latest gcc-4.1
<jbailey> It should want gcc-4.2
<lamont> gcc-4.2 [hppa] 
<lamont> yep
<lamont>   apache2-utils apt base-files bsdutils cpp-4.1 debianutils dmsetup dpkg
<lamont>   dpkg-dev g++-4.1 gcc-4.1 gcc-4.1-base initscripts libblkid1
<lamont>   libdevmapper1.02.1 libstdc++6-4.1-dev mount sysv-rc sysvinit sysvutils
<lamont>   util-linux
<lamont> to upgrade in the chroot
* lamont would like to get things lit in the data center sometime soonish
<lamont> it would relieve some pain of mine
<jbailey> Cool.  Beyond that it doesn't required gcc-4.1
<jbailey> I just didn't bother [!hppa] ing them.
#ubuntu-ports 2007-07-11
<lamont> dh_installchangelogs doc/log.html
<lamont> terminate called after throwing an instance of 'std::bad_cast'
<lamont> terminate called recursively
<lamont> dh_installchangelogs: command returned error code 6
* lamont tries to remember what caused that
#ubuntu-ports 2007-07-13
<jbailey> lamont: There's nothing quite so cuddly as watching the "cache hit" line on ccache -s go up.
<lamont> heh
<jbailey> cache hit                          12845
<jbailey> cache hit                          12865
<fabbione> jbailey: no ccachetop?
<jbailey> fabbione: I try not to stress the parisc box that much.
<fabbione> fabbione@trider-g7:~/bin$ cat ccachetop 
<fabbione> #!/bin/sh
<fabbione> while $STOP; do
<fabbione>  clear
<fabbione>  ccache -s
<fabbione>  sleep 1
<fabbione> done
<fabbione> and it?s even configurable :)
<jbailey> heh
<jbailey> lamont: I'm building a gdb without the gij-dep.
<jbailey> It might be nice to get that into stage0 for other debugging anyway.
<lamont> if you have a source deb without the gij dep, we can stick that in stage0, and upload the with-gij version (higher number) to gutsy-proper
<lamont> s/source deb/source package/
<lamont> jbailey: and you can just upload that source to bld-3 (aka buildd)
<lamont> or, yeah, you can tell me and I'll upload it signed with _my_ key.
<lamont> t-locale.o: In function `numpunct':
<lamont> /usr/include/c++/4.1.3/bits/locale_facets.h:1682: undefined reference to `std::numpunct<char>::_M_initialize_numpunct(__locale_struct*)'
<lamont> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<lamont> why does gmp hate us?
<lamont> maybe installing the new g++-4.1 will help. :(
<lamont> answer: no
#ubuntu-ports 2007-07-14
<jbailey> lamont: ping?
<jbailey> lamont: Now that we're blocked on Carlos ack'ing the patch, tausq commiting gdb patch, benc/amit uploading a new kernel, the world answering how to deal with missing kernel headers, the result of which might be somewhat easily debugging of gij, do you have any other tasks that I should be hacking on? =)
<jbailey> Otherwise I might spend the evening playing with 64 bit user space.
<lamont> well, we could put together a slightly tweaked 8.16 tree with our patch in it, and maybe call it 8.16hppa1 :-)
<lamont> that way we could have SMP support before monday
* lamont also notes that "next week" is not very specific.
<lamont> gmp is also holding up some stuff
<lamont> and then there's perl
<jbailey> lamont: That might do.
<jbailey> Actually, do you mind playing with the kernel and seeing if a known configuration will boot?
<jbailey> I don't know if the non-bootingness of it is code or config.
<jbailey> I can take a look at perl this WE, though.
<lamont> non-bootingness?
<lamont> my evening involves finishing the reorg of my office, before mitzi gets back home and wants to reclaim her kitchen (currently my overflow area for organizing...)
<lamont> and then there are other honey-do items
<lamont> devel/ecj_3.3~M7-2: Dep-Wait-Removed by buildd-hppa+bld-4 [optional:uncompiled] 
<lamont> why does it hate me?
<lamont> amusingly, ecj is not in PaS.. how did it get removed, I wonder...
* lamont shrugs
<jbailey> lamont: You reproduced the build failure with perl, yes?
<jbailey> using dpkg-buildpackage -B ?
<lamont> well, it builds just fine on hppa
<lamont> it's everywhere else that's broken
<jbailey> 'k.
<jbailey> It's working its way through the testsuite on my ppc box.
<lamont> OTOH, it fails to build on a feisty kernel on my i386, with a completely diff failure than the buildds
<lamont> thread tests fail on the feisty i386 kernel, at least for me.
<lamont> I'm disinclined to annoy people by having the buildds retry on all 5 architectures... making perl uninstallable would tend to annoy people.  I know it annoys me.. :-(
<jbailey> Hey, do you have a Debian box handy?
<jbailey> Can you try building it there?
<lamont> checking if krita should be compiled... no
<lamont> ...
<lamont> dh_install -pkrita
<lamont> cp: cannot stat `./debian/tmp/usr/bin/krita': No such file or directory
<lamont> go koffice!!!
<jbailey> I'm curious if it will fail now that they're on a current glibc.
<lamont> I have a debian chroot...
<jbailey> Should be close enough.
<jbailey> Debian boxes don't run Debian kernels anyway.
<lamont> lol
<lamont> for the moment, I want to pause and finish moving /home to its new, uh, home.
<jbailey> Sure, no worries.
<jbailey> I have a perl build in one window and  abinutils build in the other. =)
<jbailey> Tomorrow I'll probably spend the day studying, and hack in the evening.
<jbailey> But I'm hoping we can magic together enough answers for getting gdb to work.
<lamont> I wonder if the DC x86 box would be a good one to test-build on
<lamont> working GDB would rock
<lamont> do you have a gdb with the patch, and does that work?
<lamont> or is the jury still out?
<jbailey> It works for tausq.
<jbailey> It's unbuildable on Ubuntu because we don't export the kernel header needed for gdb.
<lamont> oh.  right.  sigh
<jbailey> Which is to say, upstream doesn't either.
<jbailey> So I started a thread on the list for solving that.
<lamont> "the list"?
<jbailey> parisc-linux
<lamont> ah, ok
* lamont should really re-subscribe to that
<jbailey> Oh, also, mjw and doko helped find a gij hacker who will help us.
<jbailey> But he's going to need gdb anyway.
<lamont> ROCK!
<lamont> anyway, about a cubic meter of crap to sort through so I can move things out of the kitchen before my wife gets home and kills me.
<lamont> laggy, but still here
<jbailey> Death by mitzi sounds probably spectacular.
<lamont> irish redhead.
<lamont> very spectacular
<lamont> oh.  uic3 glibc corruption-detected thing would be useful for you to figure out/fix too.
<jbailey> I can reproduce the build failure for perl./
<lamont> tulip_2.0.6-5_20070713-1305:*** glibc detected *** /usr/bin/uic3: free(): invalid pointer: 0x00124098 ***
<jbailey> gdb it, see what is being freed.
<jbailey> If it's not threaded, gdb ought to work.
<lamont> ah, ok
<lamont> I've been being distracted by AT
<jbailey> Automated Tests?
<jbailey> Or your modem singing away to you?
<jbailey> Trying obvious solution to perl build failure.
<jbailey> SHELL = /bin/bash =)
<lamont> assigned taskes
<lamont> wow.  floor
* lamont disappears to really do the whole home-switching thing
<jbailey> lamont: I've confirmed that the perl problem is a dash/bash thing.
<jbailey> I'm guessing your chroot still has /bin/sh -> /bin/bash
<jbailey> shinmen: Heya
<jbailey> lamont: Looks like bingo!  Trying.
<lamont> jbailey: updating the hppa chroots to use dash instead of bash.  thanks
<jbailey> Just checking to make sure these lintian warnings aren't my fault and then I'll upload perl to gutsy.
<jbailey> It's not, but I built it -B, feh.  Rebuilding to make sure I can do an install test.
<shinmen> jbailey: Hey.
<jbailey> lamont: I keep having this vague thought that the compiler should be written in something interpreter but hotspot optimised.
<jbailey> Java's the logical choice for existing technology, but LISP or something could do as well once Parrot is real.
<jbailey> And then we could have a massive distributed.net farm for all of our compilation.
<jbailey> lamont: putting perl 5.8.8-7ubuntu2 now.  Please build it when you see it, kthxbye
<jbailey> I should probably study for the rest of the day.  I'll be back when my brain can't handle more Unified Process.
<jbailey> lamont: Bah, your buildd is being lazy =)
<jbailey> But it's built succesfully on i386, amd64 and ppc now. =)
<lamont> jbailey: rock
<lamont> fwiw, cron.hourly actually runs hourly now on hppa...
<lamont> perl is building as of 30 min ago
* lamont switched root filesystems on his desktop.  oh the pain
<jbailey> Lovely.
<jbailey> perl-modules has hit the archive.
<jbailey> After that are we debootstrappable?
<lamont> and gutsy-stage0 archive, too.
<lamont> I expect so
<lamont> gonna have to reboot again...
<lamont> randomly overwriting /etc/group with the "right" file is kinda fraught with pain
<lamont> this is a fun experiment... apt-get remove --purge hal dbus-1; apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<lamont> hope it works.
<lamont> how do I tell the system to rescan for disks?
<lamont> "reboot" seems kinda invasive.
<jbailey> It should do it automatically.
<jbailey> Assuming it's a pluggable bus.
<lamont> that was what I was afraid of
<jbailey> It should have sent an event.
<lamont> SATA
<jbailey> Right.
<jbailey> Sata should send an event.
<lamont> mind you, I did screw up everything's permissions
<lamont> brb (I hope...)
<jbailey> lamont: This lag isn't promising...
#ubuntu-ports 2007-07-15
<lamont> very unpromising
<lamont> more fans good.  less fans bad.
<lamont> maybe I put too many disks in the machine. :-(
* lamont recovers the files he forgot to copy the first time
<lamont> jbailey: perl broke things because I'd held it.  cleaning up that mess
<lamont> Total 3660 package(s) in state Installed.
<lamont> Total 3628 package(s) in state Needs-Build.
<lamont> more packages installed than needs-build.  woot!
<lamont> (102 building (mostly failures), and 247 depwait, 54 failed)
<lamont> du -sh pool/*
<lamont> 4.7G    pool/main
<lamont> 969M    pool/multiverse
<lamont> 104K    pool/restricted
<lamont> 9.5G    pool/universe
#ubuntu-ports 2008-07-08
<jbailey> fabbione, Oy!
#ubuntu-ports 2008-07-09
<fabbione> jbailey: yo yo
#ubuntu-ports 2009-07-06
<TheMuso> NCommander: I send infinity a private message about it last week, but he hasn't responded  yet, so I guess he has more important things to worry about.
<TheMuso> I would rather not badger infinity constantly. After all, powerpc is a community port.
<NCommander> TheMuso, bah, 30 seconds earlier would have been nice ;-)
<TheMuso> Well sorry.
<NCommander> TheMuso, no problem. I did say its low priority
<TheMuso> ok
#ubuntu-ports 2009-07-11
<TheMuso> NCommander: You around?
#ubuntu-ports 2010-07-12
<TheMuso> lamont: What happens?
#ubuntu-ports 2010-07-13
<TheMuso> lamont: You said that the DC's powerpc buildds don't like lucid occasionally. What happens exactly? I'll see if I can reproduce locally.
<lamont> TheMuso: not quite sure - I haven't looked at the console during such an event recently..  OTOH, its pingable, but otherwise dead
<TheMuso> hrm ok
<TheMuso> Feel free to give me a poke if you want something tried/tested.
<lamont> will do
<lamont> and next time it dies, I'll have to make sure we capture the screen
<lamont> likewise, if you have any clues on getting an XServ onto serial console, that'd be lovely...  I smacked my head against the wall for a day or 3 a while back with no success.
<lamont> meanwhile, afk for breakfast
#ubuntu-ports 2010-07-14
<TheMuso> lamont: No experience with xservs I'm affraid.
